# Suggested broadheads.



## Longbower (Jan 27, 2011)

Right now Im shooting a heritage series Seqioa Pse bow. Its a 65' 55# bow. Being that Im 6'7 I feel I get about 60 plus pounds out of it as a result of having very long limbs. I also am shooting PSE 200 grain arrows. So with that being said, what grain and what broad heads would you suggest I use. I was told 200 grain minimum would be a good idea. I also plan on getting some cedar arrows with turkey feathers for flights. Beautifull looking really. Anyone have any suggestions about how to deal with cedar, since I imagine it is a bit of a different beast then shooting carbon. Also some broadhead suggestions on those would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

I love Magnus two blade glue on at 125 grain. I also recommend Zwickey heads. Both are awesome.

A good place to buy equipment from is 3 Rivers Archery out of Indiana.


----------

